# My Tip Sign...Outside Car



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

To get the word out to more people, this is what I did. I've had it up for a couple days but only on my way to work and back home which is a 70 mile commute. I don't have it up when I drive online. Doesn't help me much directly now, but maybe later? Also it might help a driver who has a pax that looks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Haha, that's pretty interesting tactic but definitely glad to hear you don't keep that when you are actively driving but it may get a few people's attention!


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yea I like that idea a lot. Of all the uber drivers did this it would make a difference quickly. Maybe make it like an actual sign or something though... You wantvtips make it look good, right?


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

It's mostly about spreading the word than making it look nice. Usually if it's going to be nice then it's going to have to be something permanent. There are times when I don't want it to be known that I drive for Uber. If there is a see through magnetic sign then I'll probably be up for it but I'm sure it will be expensive.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> It's mostly about spreading the word than making it look nice. Usually if it's going to be nice then it's going to have to be something permanent. There are times when I don't want it to be known that I drive for Uber. If there is a see through magnetic sign then I'll probably be up for it but I'm sure it will be expensive.


Maybe a window decal cling?


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Maybe a window decal cling?


 Good idea but I don't know about spending around $50 for a good size decal.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

go big or go home right lol


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm annoyed and mad like everyone else on the tipping matter so I did a 180° on the tip sign outside my car. At first I felt uncomfortable driving but after getting a thumps up from a guy, it made it ok for me and he wasn't even an Uber driver.


----------

